# I may have to keep this one!!



## Spinartist (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow!! This is the nicest Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade so far!! 
I just may have to keep this one!! It still needs final coats of finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 6, 2017)

Amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2017)

Just stunning man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2017)

That is a beauty, I'd keep that one too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2017)

Awesome -- Light it up and show us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

Beauty! Let's see it on a lamp...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 6, 2017)

wow!!!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 6, 2017)

Perfection, keep it for sure. Of send to me, either way...  send to me is better methinks...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 6, 2017)

A fellow wood club member told me at our last meeting that he had some NIP logs from a tree that fell down over five years ago...asked me if I wanted them........ok!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2017)

That's a beautiful turning -- if I'd made it, I'd have great difficulty letting it go so I fully understand you wanting to keep it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2017)

That's a looker, Lee! Looking forward to seeing it all lit up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 7, 2017)

Fantabulous!!! Light it up!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 7, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> A fellow wood club member told me at our last meeting that he had some NIP logs from a tree that fell down over five years ago...asked me if I wanted them........ok!




Norfolk cut down 5 years ago... Sounds nasty. Probly rotted & not nice. What diameter?? Was it stored inside??


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 7, 2017)

Been stored inside...will have to see


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Awesome -- Light it up and show us!





Clay3063 said:


> Fantabulous!!! Light it up!!!





barry richardson said:


> Beauty! Let's see it on a lamp...





DKMD said:


> That's a looker, Lee! Looking forward to seeing it all lit up.






First pict is with outside light from door open which is actual colors. 2nd pict is in a dark room. Weird colors from cheesy phone camera.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2017)

I really may have to keep this one...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 9, 2017)

Awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 9, 2017)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet! Amazing how the light passes right through those knots...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2017)

The knots glow red not white.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 9, 2017)

Just talked with a few guys from the tri-county club and they are excited for your demo @Spinartist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 10, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Just talked with a few guys from the tri-county club and they are excited for your demo @Spinartist




I'm doing demo in Port Charlotte this Sunday.


----------

